# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  LumenAqua High Power LED Aquarium Light

## AnA

This is the best I have seen so far using LED for aquarium. Amazing.  :Shocked: 

Click here to find out. Interesting...

----------


## aquaSynthesis

awesome..

think it'll cost hands and legs.and also neck perhaps  :Grin:  :Grin: 

my wishlist.... i believe this could sae more electricity bills...

----------


## Jervis

A LFS in the west is trying to push this product... maybe drop by to take a look.

CLICK HERE

----------


## AnA

For suitable LED lighting application for aquarium; sure it will cost a bomb for now. But in future, it should be normal...just like previous CRT monitor and now all using LCD monitor.  :Grin:

----------


## AnA

I have been to the shop to take a look. May consider such LED once to price come down. But ... have to test out first before confirmation...

Actually, I was unable to really test it out fully due to time limit. But, in general, the light colours are totally not the same as those T5 6500k tube. I had tried different manual setting combinations by adjusting each individual colours (RGB) but still unable to achieve the colour temp like 6500k. Maybe for the plants, it is OK with such settings. But for human viewing, the colours may not suit us if we are looking for colour temp close to 6500k. 

The light penetration may not seem very good too. In generally, it seem dimmer than my T5 lighting. At the bottom of the tank, the sand looks a little not lighten up. Maybe I should have compare it side by side with a T5. I will definitely do such comparison if I am buying it. 

For those whom like "waves" form under the moving water surface; this is the LED you will love. It is like those "waves" form by MH lighting. For T5 or PL, not such "waves" form.

All in all, it is a great set of LED lighting. I think in near future, all aquarium lighting will be make this way.

More information could be found here

----------


## tawauboy

the price of leds will gradually come down in the next few years. not in immediate future.

trying to manually set the individual rgb colours to 6500k is like trying to tune a monitor by eyeballing it. very tough, if not impossible. however, with a colorimeter, you should be able to tune it.

----------


## RHX

Hopefully the price will drop below $1K in 5 years time, when it's time for me to change a new set of lights  :Razz: . Wonder how much wattage will a 4ft light consume. 3ft light for just 72w is just amazing  :Shocked: !

----------


## AnA

So the tuning to 6500k is not easy without special instrument. No wondering we tried to tune it to the colour of the MH like beside it but also seem very difficult.

Lower price is a matter of time. Just like LCD TV.  :Grin: 

As for the 4ft, it will be available in Feb next year. I think the power consumption will be 96watts base on the current 2ft set.

----------


## Jervis

I think I should go down to take a look...  :Smile:

----------


## oceanus

For those whom is interested to know.. this is how you can set different color temperature from the colorcon touch function to acheive different color temperature..

----------


## tawauboy

while the wattage tells us the power consumption, it is important to look at the lumens output. currently, some white leds can provide up to 100 lumens/watt and is being increased all the time. 

the lumen/watt figure, when compared too fluorescent light, led is still slightly poorer. however, led has the advantage of light being produced in one direction and does not need a reflector.

----------


## oceanus

ya man.. so not all LEDs work on planted tank as well as light demanding reef tanks.. :P

----------


## oceanus

this is the color con which you can manually set the different color temperature setting..

----------


## AnA

This is great help. Thanks for the info, I have more confident now.




> For those whom is interested to know.. this is how you can set different color temperature from the colorcon touch function to acheive different color temperature..

----------


## BFG

Oceanus, are you the distributor/seller of this particular product? Please apply for a merchant status with Benny.

----------


## Jervis

Went down to MarineLife yesterday... interesting concept. You guys should go down to take a look... talk to Henry  :Grin:

----------


## kev789

> A LFS in the west is trying to push this product... maybe drop by to take a look.
> 
> CLICK HERE


where is the LFS selling this product in the west?
thanks.

----------


## pohrichard

Anyone know the cost of this LED light? Thanks.

----------


## tawauboy

click on the links in oceanus posts.
the prices are provided.

----------


## mkt

Besides Oceanus any other brands on the market in SG?

----------


## properfool

Think NA has started bringing in LED lights for aquarium. 2,3 and 4 foot lengths

----------


## Seven

think its a good product but the price is scaring me off leh...

----------


## freezze

> Think NA has started bringing in LED lights for aquarium. 2,3 and 4 foot lengths



any1 bought n try it yet?

----------


## ghim

> any1 bought n try it yet?


 :Cool:  You can check my post. Better dont hijack this thread.

----------


## oceanus

here is a simple review of a beginer tank setup using Oceanus LED

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=47313

And another review on a marine coral tank here;

http://www.absolutereef.com/forums/i...pic=8578&st=75

----------

